# GDG's "big ball of bud"



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh I'm bored...lets see what I've got lying around from this go around.  This is all the same plant over the last monthish. She's a freakin' monster! One big fat solid ball of bud! Very impressive


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

nice shots.....come on ....you know you got more


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 9, 2006)

What strain are those?


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

LoL ... I've got a plant just like that... its a skunk#1.... i put it into flowering at about 5 inches....   it's going to look like a huge tennis ball!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2006)

*Damn GreenDayGirl that first lady is killer. Talk about tight nodes "holy crap". Like you said she is one big ball of bud. Looking good.  *


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

Those plants/buds are lookin awesome GDG keep up the good work!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

this plant is "bagseed".... a very plesant suprise...yea for GDG!  oh, heres a baby picture of her.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

damn fine job girl


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice pland GDG. Im no pro or nothin but that looks like 1 of my lowriders, i could be wrong, but here are some pics of mine if anyone wants to compare. the last pick is a lowrider my bro grew, it was 4 inches from dirt to top and weighed 3.5g dry. keep up the good work and keep us posted on her growth.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

and because the word that comes to mind this morning is........ JUICY!!


----------



## fusible (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's my skunk no.1 at day 24 of flowering....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

very juicy GDG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> and because the word that comes to mind this morning is........ JUICY!!


This picture was taken on day 29 of flower


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking good GDG.  Hey Fusible you sure thats a skunk #1 and not a skunk/lowrider cross? Did yours start flowering "automaticaly" under 18-24 hours light? I'm not saying your wrong just wondering because there are a few lowrider crosses out there. www.g13shop.com has a few.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

well Iv'e been checking trichs for the last 3 days and I'm seeing some start to turn milky, so I snagged a sweet bud off her last night and dried it on top of my computer  . Shes gonna be even stonier (hold eyes open) if can hold out for just a few more days. I'd like to see a little more amber (IMO) before I commit. Besides that ball is blocking the light to get at the two big fat balls below. I'm going to leave the bottom to finish off. Peace


----------



## fusible (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Ptbo, I'm almost sure that little one isn't crossed with anything.  It was a clone given to me by a fellow grower who said it was skunk no1. i have no experience with this strain so i wouldnt be able to really tell.  It was actually a quite weak cutting, very small and was having trouble with growth from the start..... I was going to let it go outside but decided to experiment and bring it in to flower at about  4.5 inches.... hasn't gotten much taller since, now it just looks like it will end up to be a ball of bud .. (i switched to 12/12 n used bloom ferts..)


----------



## onie_wonderboy (Jun 18, 2006)

wow, awsome plants girl. you gots some skills


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

*Looking good GreenDayGirl. How far are you away from harvest. I bet you can't wait.  *


----------

